# H4227 info



## fishfarmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Just getting back into loading for rifles. Been doing shotshells for the last several years. I have some old data that calls for H4227, but I have found that it is no longer available. I have found information that IMR4227 is the same, but most of it is hearsay. My old loads are for a .221 Fireball, 18.5gr H4227 with a 40gr Sierra HP. I am currently getting sub .5 inch groups with my old loads, and would like it to continue. Any information would be great. Thanks


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Go to the following website and either email them or if possible give them a call. When I have had questions I try to contact the actual manufacturer. A lot of the companies have been bought and have combined more than one line of powder.

http://www.imrpowder.com/data/rifle/index.php

Hope this helps!
:beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You might as well email hodgdon as they own IMR and Winchester Powders also.

They might have dropped H4227 because it is the same as IMR 4227, but you would been to have verification of that prior to doing it.

Most Hodgdon and IMR powder with the same numbering have similar, but not the same burning rates, so are different powders with different loading data.

There are some, usually in shotgun powders, that are the same. The old Winchester 540 and 571 are HS-6 and 7 respectively.


----------

